# *WHO IS YOUR TRUE HERP HERO*????? Who has been your biggest inspiration????



## Deb64 (Jul 25, 2011)

I first started this thread back in 2006.. I am very interested to see how much if any our answers have changed since then...... *Pat your hero on the back by posting your praise of them here*

I would be very interested if everyone thought back to their very early herp days and could name the 1 person/group or site that they have the highest regard for due to the time and patience that was given to them during their early learning process. 

I believe in giving *CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE* and there are a lot of silent people out there who I believe have helped bring the standard of herp care up to what it is today through their tolerance of all newbies and their dedicataion to teaching others how to correctly care for our beloved reptiles. 
Feel free to include some of the *blonde moments* that this poor person/people had to suffer through with you I know I have MANY to include... (dont look so surprised)..lol 

on that note... please dont include names if you know that special someone prefers to stay out of the limelite... they will know who they are by what you have written.... But I think it would be a nice gesture..especially if you havent spoken to them in a long while to remind them of how much you appreciate all they did for you


----------



## Snowman (Jul 25, 2011)

Naturalist - Harry Butler.


----------



## rayloz (Jul 25, 2011)

*herp champion*

nevile burns by far and not sure if u can top that name yer there are others highly respected the work and knowledge of nevile cant be written .........


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 25, 2011)

MY REPLY in my 2006...... I still stand by the praise I gave to all the people way back then for the support they gave to help me gain enough knowledge and experience and confidence to expend and grow with my hobby.... RIP Tim Nias you will ALWAYS be missed xx

I have to say my first experience with herpers came 6 months after the purchase of our 1st python.... much to my discust as I was totally terrified of snakes..even the tiny worm that was delivered to my son.... 
That tiny worm ended up being a total nutter who soon had my son bluffed with her antics... and guess who was left to care for her?? the biggest chicken out..... BUT.. I soon found that 20mins after taking a sleeping tablet was the best time for me to approach the lil demon... I was too zonked to care what she did 
I found a number for a Qld herp club.. spoke to a lovely lady who helped me heaps over the years. Through her I was introduced to Repchat.... many a blonde question came from me in there ... but best of all is I made my most special herp friends through that lil room.... 
The main poor buggers who have had to tollerate all my stupid questions for so long and who I have the utmost respect for are.... 
TheQuiet1 ......without Ron my python days would have ended long ago.. he swapped my DEMON for an adorable male maccie that helped restore my confidence totally.... after 12 months I was even ready to take my DEMON back..she is now so loved they even fell in lust and gave me 13 adorable lil cobra.x.macs 
Pythoneyes.. for getting me started with my 1st vitts and for getting me hooked on dragons...and selling me the most awesome lil Bredli  and helping me through so many dramas 
Todd...for helping my collection along with some more lovely lil macs and a 3 wonderful athertons 
Tim Nias... Gawd where do I start with this guy.. he has made it possible for me to have some of the most awesome herp experiences and has always been more than helpful with any concerns i have had with my pythons 
Dougie.. (one of those quiet but very dedicated and helpful guys who stays in the background a lot) has always been able to be counted on for advice and support with any of my herp issues.. 
Snappytom.... for talking me through step by step..litterally... the successful cooling. mating, laying, incubating of my 1st breeding attempt...With his help and the help and the advice of Fangz, Dougie and a few others I was soon a proud nan 
Rob Porter has also been a great help over the years and his given me some great advice. 
LUV YA GUYS and the many others who have helped me along the way..you know who you are


----------



## Hawk (Jul 25, 2011)

Edward Ramsamy


----------



## -Peter (Jul 25, 2011)

Growing up it was Eric Worrell, I used to write to him at the Gosford Reptile Pk and someone replied. In Qld I met Ram Chandler, he was a really lovely guy but in the contemporary stakes it was Tim Nias. Tim shared everything in his life. David Williams because of his unswerving passion to create an affordable antivenom and his ongoing work in PNG.
I have also a couple of younger heros, these are the younger people who are doing so well in their chosen fields today, Henry C, Alex M, John M, Brendan S, Jonno L... sorry there are more but you know who you are.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone who I look up to is John Cann.

And there is no doubt David Williams is deserving of huge praise for his humanitarian effort in PNG


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine would have to be Steve Irwin, there is no one better then him. RIP xx


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 25, 2011)

For us its *Troy Kuligowski *

My son Ned and I first met Troy five years ago, when we purchased my sons second python, a Jungle from him.

Despite how busy he was, Troy always had time for a keen, novice (excited) reptile owner. 

Nothing has changed, he still takes the time to talk to Ned about what he is doing with his reps, and answering his million questions.

And, recently, his friendship has extended to include Denver with his help and knowledge of Womas.

Through Troy, I re-kindled my friendship with his mum, Joy.

With her, I have travelled the road of magazine publishing with Scales & Tails Australia' magazine, their Reptile Festival and reptile expos. And other exciting endeavours 

So, a pat on the back, and a big thank you to the 'Scales & Tails Australia' magazine family


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 25, 2011)

I should also mention Troy McNabb, the smartest reptile keeper I have ever met.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 25, 2011)

For me its *pythoninfinite*. He is THE true inspiration for me and I give him all credit for where I am today with what I have and may achieve in the future. Thank you Jamie  You and Deb are like family to me. xxx


----------



## Ricochet (Jul 25, 2011)

As a newbie my hat goes off to Colin (on this site). Not so much for info, but for breeding the best looking Darwin I've laid eyes on. That is the little fella Osiris who belongs to Mrs. Nato is SENSATIONAL.

Go Colin


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 25, 2011)

Its so interesting all these years later to look back on all our first replies to the original thread (go back and check your past replies in the OLD thread)..... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/credit-credit-due-herp-hero-34649/ ...
At the time of starting the thread I had only been in the hobby for a year or so so was not as familiar with the bigger names in the industry..... But if it wasn't for all the people who helped me get started I would never be where I am now....... There are so many amazing dedicated knowledgeable people there who are always more than happy to share their experiences with us... Its AWESOME


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd barely joined this forum back then and only got my first python in August '06. Had I seen this thread then my credit will still go to Jamie. He was the only person I knew but he is a wealth of knowledge and a great friend.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 25, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> For me its *pythoninfinite*. He is THE true inspiration for me and I give him all credit for where I am today with what I have and may achieve in the future. Thank you Jamie  You and Deb are like family to me. xxx



Thanks Kathy - I'm humbled! 

Jamie


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 25, 2011)

You're welcome Jamie  You deserve the compliments.


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 25, 2011)

I won't name him, because he's not a "celeb" and hence might not appreciate it,

but for me it'd be my highschool biology teacher.

Everyone adored him, and his ability too teach,
but beyond that he really devoted himself to educating people on the care and appreciation of reptiles. That they're not creepy gross things etc.
He had a group of students that would go around to schools with himself and the reptiles to do informative talks about them,
I thought this was a recent thing...until going through my memory box and finding a photo of my older sister (now 21) when she was about 5 holding a snake...with him there next too her!
I remember being in primary school and a man bringing in snakes, which has me wondering if it was him too!

He often brought his animals into our biology classes to tell us about them, and generally I think; because he was really proud of his reptile family. Not in a showy way, but because it really did change peoples opinions on them.

he bred animals, and I know of a few cases were he'd given a student one of his hatchlings when they'd shown him they would care for it, completely free of charge.
He was always there to help people, to help wild animals found around the school, and to educate us on how we could help.


He's certainly a hero in my eyes.


Don't know if he's on this board...could be a bit awkward if he is and reads it hahaha


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 25, 2011)

To Deb64.
Edit your post and ... leave my name out of it ..Thankyou


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 25, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> I'd barely joined this forum back then and only got my first python in August '06. Had I seen this thread then my credit will still go to Jamie. He was the only person I knew but he is a wealth of knowledge and a great friend.



Yes Kathy I believe our very first herp helpers/friends are invaluable in making it an experience that gives us the confidence and dedication to go further within the hobby... Without them we may have stopped at one snake or dragon....... Hats off to all our most valuable mentors


----------



## nathancl (Jul 25, 2011)

anyone who would put up with the 21 questions between breathing when i was younger.
Tie, scott, mike, danny, ads, dan, steve w and keiren were and still are very helpful to me


----------



## onthillside (Jul 25, 2011)

Neil Sonnemann for me. Got my first python from him in 95-96 and he has been a great help ever since.
T


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 25, 2011)

For me its [h=6]orientalis[/h] he has the worlds most stunning darwins and hes such a good helpful person If anyone deserves a pat on the back he does and his reptile knoweledge is endless


----------



## anna.jc (Jul 25, 2011)

Steve Irwin!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 25, 2011)

nathancl said:


> anyone who would put up with the 21 questions between breathing when i was younger.
> Tie, scott, mike, danny, ads, dan, steve w and keiren were and still are very helpful to me



And if those 21 questions were the same one. You soon learn to know the ppl who enjoy helping to those who can't be bothered.


----------



## Kurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Although I have never met the man, David Williams is an inspiration to me.


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 25, 2011)

would definately be jungleman (wayne) if it wasnt for him i would still be hiding behind the door when i went to my mums place lol. he has tought me most of what i know and has always been a great help when ever needed


----------



## noved (Jul 25, 2011)

for me ill go back thirty odd years and say a big thank you and may you rest in peace to RAM CHANDRA he took the time to answer all the questions a ten year old kid could ask.


----------



## beeman (Jul 25, 2011)

For me it would be my parents! they started it and encouraged an inquisitive
natured 8 yo all those years ago.

And for those of you that have Steve Irwin i hope its for his showman ship
as he was vermentley opposed to the private keeping of reptiles and worked against it at every opportunity.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 25, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> To Deb64.
> Edit your post and ... leave my name out of it ..Thankyou



For the second time - LEAVE MY NAME OUT OF YOUR POST


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 25, 2011)

noved said:


> for me ill go back thirty odd years and say a big thank you and may you rest in peace to RAM CHANDRA he took the time to answer all the questions a ten year old kid could ask.



NOVED...... My very first ever snake show I saw was when I was 12 by RAM CHANDRA at Sundale shopping centre at Southport Gold Coast..... I have never forgotten that experience as i was TERRIFIED of snakes before and after his show lol.. He wanted a volunteer to get a snake bit... back then I thought it was for real and i ran a mile lol.... That guy was awesome


----------



## girdheinz (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowman said:


> Naturalist - Harry Butler.



Harry Butler was also my inspiration as a child to get out into the bush and discover things. He was a pioneer through the media. Who didn't go to a school where someone had the nickname "Harry" for being a bit of a wild bushman. Hell i even named my eldest boy Harry after him, ironically he prefers computers than herps and my middle boy is more of a naturalist.

Gird


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 25, 2011)

Deb64 said:


> Yes Kathy I believe our very first herp helpers/friends are invaluable in making it an experience that gives us the confidence and dedication to go further within the hobby... Without them we may have stopped at one snake or dragon....... Hats off to all our most valuable mentors



That's it Deb  After getting my first python which I was rather timid off at first, I wasn't planning to get anymore. But then I followed Jamie along to the herp meetings and saw his collection and met new people and didn't really know just how many different beautiful reptiles there really were. Now I have 13 beautiful pythons.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 25, 2011)

Unfortunately my three heros are no longer with us .... I am not that old but they departed prematurely, at least the two of them. Mick Talbot, who taught me how to find, catch and handle snakes, Charles Tanner showed me how to keep them and Graham Settle inspired me to study zoology.
Of course there are many more contemporary herpers that I look up to, too many to mention.

Michael


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 25, 2011)

Another for Harry Butler
and
The Bush Tucker Man- Les Hiddins Les Hiddins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 25, 2011)

Baden (solar17) has showed me so much over the years and a big thank you to him, baden always takes his time to chat while i learn. Thanks mate.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 25, 2011)

As a fellow West Australian, and someone who came to work with him from time to time, Harry Butler featured heavily in my formative herp years. He, and Vincent and Dom Serventy, were wildlife icons in this country. I had the pleasure of building and installing the displays at the Harry Butler Museum on Barrow Island - home of huge Perenties.

Jamie


----------



## CamdeJong (Jul 25, 2011)

Ian Jenkins, owner/operator of Snakes Downunder Reptile Park, gave me the opportunity of a lifetime in volunteering at his park. All the experience I have in keeping everything from Scrubbies and Tais to Perenties and Crocs has come from him, along with the snake shows that got me out of my shell and all the relocations and tour guiding, is thanks to Ian, his wife and his employees at the park. What started out as a week-long school work experience program has paved my way in the field to which I hope to devote my life.


----------



## URS (Jul 25, 2011)

Couple of great blokes

Graeme Gow
Joe Bredl


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 25, 2011)

for me, it sounds cheesy but, i'd have to thank Beeman (craig) for everything hes helped me with and put up with my stupid questions!! he was an awesome guy to meet and i love my spotted dearly and i couldn't have asked for a better first snake!!!!! i hope your glad to know craig that you are awesome and you are the person that helped me love this hobby and to respect these animals so much.
i forgot to add Rob Bredl!!! i talk to him a bit and he is just awesome! i'm pretty sure i own all of the Killer Instincts collection and i'm looking for the bush tucker one! and bredlislave, whats your problem? lol


----------



## timantula (Jul 25, 2011)

ill have to say.... tony harrison.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 25, 2011)

URS said:


> Couple of great blokes
> 
> Graeme Gow
> Joe Bredl



Oooh yes Timmy - Graeme is gone but never forgotten! Only met Joe Bredl once in 1974, (when he came to see Graeme in Darwin actually) so don't anything about him from personal experience...

J


----------



## Naja_nivea (Jul 25, 2011)

The Steve Irwin. Also a great guy called Romulus Whitaker, check him out :- Romulus Whitaker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## FAY (Jul 25, 2011)

Well it was my partner that inspired me to love reptiles. I don't think I would of ever considered them except for him. But one of my first inspirations into the world of pythons (they are my favourite reptile) was Kel Worley (Pythons1). He helped me so much as a newbie not really knowing anything...I still don't know very much!
The depth of knowledge this man has especially about pythons is mind boggling.

Garth on the other hand, his inspiration was Eric Worrell, Graeme Gow and Louis Robichaux who he knew all personally.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 25, 2011)

URS said:


> Couple of great blokes
> 
> Graeme Gow
> Joe Bredl



I have a pair of Bredli's named after Joe. My snakes names are Joe and Rocky.


----------



## Rach85 (Jul 25, 2011)

I gotta agree with Naja_Nivea on Romulus Whitaker.. Check him out on you tube, amazing guy.. And as a West Aussie, Brian Bush is someone I admire... Also Steve Irwin, but that just goes without saying


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 25, 2011)

The number one lesson I learned in herping in the field was patience. I give all credit for that to one enthusiastic and knowledgeable 14-16 yr old who taught me all about the bush when I was very young. I won't name him because no one will know him, but I owe a hell of a lot of my current passion for herps to how I looked up to him when I was young.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 25, 2011)

Any and all the people who put TV shows on in the late 70s and 80's, inc The World Around Us and of course Harry Butler series, and not just herps but any great nature doco... and in later life John Cann.. I remember as a six year old hearing stories from my grandparents about the two boxing brothers doing their snake shows out at La Pa, and now am lucky enough to call John a friend, drinking some of his home brew right now in fact..... funny enough I can't remember seeing the show as a kid, just getting boomerangs from across the road to "the pit".....? go figure?


----------



## JasonL (Jul 25, 2011)

Just cause your a very knowledgable herper doesn't mean you don't like to argue..


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 25, 2011)

Simon Stone has been a great help to me..... has answered countless simple questions & paid a visit to my joint & shared insights etc.........

Baden ain't half bad either...... & finally Dave Merceica a cracker of a bloke who has helped me bring colonies of animals together at the drop of a hat.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah I knew you were being... but I thought it could be easily mis read by newbies who seem to these days, live off forums.


----------



## trader (Jul 25, 2011)

..*Brian Barnett (The Herp Shop)*  

recent recipient of 'The order of Australia'.

"Brian contributed to the development of antivenins by providing venomous snakes to Eric Worrell, Charlie Tanner and other early venom producers. He was president of the Victorian Herpetological Society for over 3 decades from the 1970's and returned to this role recently and is the current president of the VHS. 
Brian's many herpetological papers appeared not only in the VHS journal _*Monitor*_, but in a range of peer reviewed herpetological publications and comprised the critical first steps required in the development of captive breeding techniques.
Brian has operated with a deep 'love' of herpetology, contributing in fundamental and significant ways to this field of study.Brian has fulfilled a mentor role to countless young Australians over the decades. He continues to help both experienced herpers and those new to herpetoculture."
​


----------



## Rocket (Jul 25, 2011)

Rob Porter, Ryan Ernesti and Mark Hutchinson for me.

All have been of exponential help and I will never forget what they have said and done for me throughout the years.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 25, 2011)

I emailed Mark once for an id and must say he emailed back very quickly and very nicely and helpfully gave me an id. I am sure he would be a great guy to learn from and I would love to meet him in person.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 25, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I emailed Mark once for an id and must say he emailed back very quickly and very nicely and helpfully gave me an id. I am sure he would be a great guy to learn from and I would love to meet him in person.



He is a very nice, approchable guy with a tonne of knowledge that he's willing to share with anyone that wants it. A top bloke that is in no way held in as high a regard as he should.


----------



## Dan40D (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd have to say my Dad, my hero in everyday life, taught me to love nature and all its inhabitants great or small. While Dads passion is birds and not reptiles, he certainly encouraged me to love them just as much as he loved the birds. I have an intertest in birds as well and activey birdwatch, however the choice between the 2 was always reptiles. So without been a herper himself, he certainly sparked my interest.


----------



## jahan (Jul 25, 2011)

"Dave Merceica a cracker of a bloke who has helped me bring colonies of animals together at the drop of a hat". 
Dave is a mate of 1 or my son`s,they were class mates at school.
alot younger than I am and I still seek his advice.
A nice bloke aswell.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 25, 2011)

ive always recalled great times with MR textilis,hes a champ 



but i would have to say George Cahn snr is definantly the original gangsta of snake handling and snake showmanship


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jul 25, 2011)

Greg Fyfe, who has done so much for the Australian Herp Community, is one person that l can name who has help me to learn so much about, breeding-identification-sexing-diet-health and husbandry issues, and was the one who sincerely did alot for me in helping me to get ( Pygmy-Mulga & Desert Sand & Ridge-Tailed Monitors and Centralian Blue-Tongues ) on permit from the wild between 2001 & 2003.

lf it was not for Greg Fyfe l would not have had any hope what so ever in getting any of these Lizards on permit from the wild for a breeding program, so he sure does deserve alot of thanks for what he has done for me since early 1990 until late 2006.

There are so many other names l to could mention on here that have done so much in helping me to learn about Reptile keeping, but some of them would not want their names mention on here and l can see why.


----------



## -Peter (Jul 25, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> As a fellow West Australian, and someone who came to work with him from time to time, Harry Butler featured heavily in my formative herp years. He, and Vincent and Dom Serventy, were wildlife icons in this country. I had the pleasure of building and installing the displays at the Harry Butler Museum on Barrow Island - home of huge Perenties.
> 
> Jamie



The Serventys, I had forgotten them. Vince was a close friend of one of my older mates. I had the hots for Natasha Serventy for a while there.


----------



## zulu (Jul 25, 2011)

For long time old herpers like me was always inspirational when Richard Wells or Ross Wellington would recount the field trips they had been on at the parramatta herp meetings or do a presentation.Gerry Swan sitting there writing down his notes,was good days!


----------



## noved (Jul 25, 2011)

Deb64 said:


> NOVED...... My very first ever snake show I saw was when I was 12 by RAM CHANDRA at Sundale shopping centre at Southport Gold Coast..... I have never forgotten that experience as i was TERRIFIED of snakes before and after his show lol.. He wanted a volunteer to get a snake bit... back then I thought it was for real and i ran a mile lol.... That guy was awesome


 for me it was ingham maraka ram put on three shows i snuck in ti all three and was desperate to be picked to be bit on the finger but he allways picked girls but i dragged my mum over while he was packing up and i explained that i wanted to show my mum that not all snakes where venomous he was kind enough to oblige, i liked snakes before,but after that i was head over heals...


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW thanks heaps for all your responses.... 
It is facinating seeing so many names pop up who have helped such a great number of us all for so many years... 
We are so fortunate to be able to gain knowledge and experience so readily from such awesome people.. 
TO ALL YOU DEDICATED EDUCATORS out there.... THANKYOU from so many of us

Keep them coming ... and feel free to include a story to go with your experiences with these MENTORS


----------



## Dougs (Jul 25, 2011)

There have been many,the most inspirational person for me would have to be Jim Stopford for encouraging my love for reptiles and amphibians since my early teens some 30+ years ago.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jul 26, 2011)

some interesting replies in this thread guys!
steve irwin got me into it when i was little (and stupid), i got myself a hook i found in the shed and used to spend my time in the paddocks catching and relocating green tree snakes, keelbacks and eastern browns and god knows what else...not sure how i never got bitten though? hahah
then i finally got my first few snakes from Troy Kuligowski after being his barber for a while,from him i met his brother denver. ( Troy K and Den from dens pythons) i owe all ive done and achieved and all i know to them boys, also Jonno lucas from erd i must say after all the years now of being best mates with these guys i can still savely say im yet to be tagged by a ven and im not dead winning
also peter krauss is a big one to me aswell, hes done alot for the industry and is in a class of his own. i have a few projects on the go at the moment and when i reach my goals ill have these guys to thank.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Ram Chandra was my bestfriends Grandfather, I was about 15 and he was a legend around the Mackay(QLD)area for his work with Tiapans and Browns etc... He used to spend ages talking to me about Elapids and Pythons, He was a funny old fellow and I was 
very sad when he passed away... I feel he did the schools in the area a great service with his Demos
RIP old mate 
C


----------



## Slateman (Jul 26, 2011)

Bredlislave said:


> For the second time - LEAVE MY NAME OUT OF YOUR POST



Members Can't edit they posts posted 30 minutes or longer after posting. This topic is old reopened topic.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 26, 2011)

One of the biggest influences for me was the late Erik Attmarsson. He was immensely passionate about all aspects of herpetology, and you simply would not get more than a few words out of him if you discussed anything else...this suited me to a tee as an overly enthusiastic teen. I still regularly use his snakehook, which was previously owned by the late Tim Nias as well, in my herp room. 

Other than Erik, there's a few others who are up there for me, but I won't embarrass them here...but anybody with a true passion for field herping, who will get just as excited over a small brown skink as they would for some large elapid or monitor is welcome on any trip with me. Unfortunately they are few and far between...


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 26, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> would definately be jungleman (wayne) if it wasnt for him i would still be hiding behind the door when i went to my mums place lol. he has tought me most of what i know and has always been a great help when ever needed



Thanks mate... anytime.

My personal inspirations have been Simon Stone, Nev (The Devil) & lately it's been a big thank you to Ryan (greenmad), always happy to chat and pass on his valuable experience in keeping herps, especially greens... thanks guys.


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 26, 2011)

STEVE IRWIN......R.I.P. you will always be missed.........


----------



## hazza88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Brian Bush


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 27, 2011)

I guess my dad truely started it all, i think it's in my blood lol! He was born and raised in north queensland (Townsville and Reed's River) and used to go out and catch taipans (i think that's what it was) when he was young maybe around 12 or so and sell them to somewhere that was trying to make anti-venom and could only sell the ones that were over 6ft. He also kept a children's python when i was little and used to take me to Billabong Sanctuary and somewhere else that had crocs. He taught me that reptiles weren't bad and were interesting.

Also there's this one guy that has put up with soooooooooooo many 'silly' and 'annoying' questions from me and yet he still helps me out 
For months i have asked this guy various questions and for his opinions on different things and pretty much boring him with writing what's on my mind so i must say a huge thanks to him, this is all his fault but it's good that he helped me kick myself in the butt. He re-sparked the interest i had when i was younger!
I would love to own something he breeds one day if he'll send it to me.
I see him as a good friend, not just a source of information 

I have also asked various questions of another guy about the reptiles he breeds and he was very helpful too. I am hoping i can own something from him one day to 'pay' him for his knowledge.

Then there's also the guy (and his wife) i bought my new bubbies from, he has been very helpful and asked how they are going etc and gave me lots of tips about the personalities of the specific animals i got from him (and his wife) and i'm sure he will continue to help me with anything else i purchase from him too. He is a very nice local that i know i can trust and know he is not too far away if i really need him or his wife in person.

The people i have mentioned may not be well-knowns in the hobby but to me they are amazing and have taught me a lot and i respect them for the time they have given me.

There has also been the various people that have answered my 'stoopid' questions on here (and a more specific species forum) and have been quite helpful to me and not as rude as i thought they would be 
I also have a few others that are more private people that i tracked down that own reptiles i don't plan on having but are still amazing people i know would be there if i needed them!

I hope the people i have mentioned know who they are as some of them are on here.

Sorry for the long post guys


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok lets get our final praises in over the weekend as I will then be doing a count to see who comes out on top ..... Will be interesting to compare the count and different names submitted in this thread 5 years on from the original  Feel free to name multiple people who you feel deserve credit or praise for what thy have to offer the herp community ....


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 29, 2011)

One of my heros are probably Colin on this site, he helped me heaps when I was new, not so much with reptiles but more with getting used to this site and stopping posting all the crap I used to post.
Also, pythoninfinite was great help when I was new, he put up with me and helped me heaps. 
Probably others but those are the 2 I can think of at the moment.



FAY said:


> I don't think I would of ever considered them except for him.


And now you help run australias biggest reptile forum! Goes to show.


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 29, 2011)

Smithers for helping me with my geckos  thanks smithers.
BTW i don't know anyone else :/


----------



## unicorns_dreams (Jul 29, 2011)

The breeder I got my 1st snake of, my step son and one of my best friends and the internet (google ).


----------



## smeejason (Jul 29, 2011)

I would have to start with Wayne (jungleman) and his wife Leanne for selling my wife something on ebay and then for opening their front door and showing me all their snakes. Up to this point i had no idea it was so easy to apply and get a licence to own a snake and then for putting me on to Nev (devil)
Then for Nev for allowing me to chew his ear off with endless questions and for now letting me drop over for a chat and sticky beak and even more questions and for his best influence selling me my first BHP..Then Denver K who has also welcomed me into his home and let me chew his ear off with endless questions and never tires of answering them ...
Also Ryan (greenmad) who also likes a chat but fortunately we get paid to have a chat and luckily when my interest sparked in pythons he got back into them full on so we keep each other occupied herp talking at work during down time.


----------



## -Peter (Jul 29, 2011)

I am going to add someone who has probably generated more debate in the Australian herp scene in the last ten years than anyone else. This man created a tool that many use but few claim to appreciate yet they always end up using it regularly. They make alternatives and disparage it but they come back to it. I am talkig about APS and Slateman. Probably the most used and maligned herp tool in Australia, love it or hate it your probably reading this now. Jan, take a bow, you too Adam.


----------



## Shiresnakes (Jul 29, 2011)

STEVE IRWIN was a true legend and my idol...RIP Steve, but be assured you will live on in my memory for a long time.ANTHONY STIMSON has been a great role model for me, helped me endless times and is always willing to listen and give advice.... Thanks Anthony for being my role model and I only hope I can be as good as you one day! Also thank you to my many herp friends who have been there for me with your support and sharing of reptile knowledge... You know who you are, a HUGE thank you!


----------



## Princess-Sparkle (Jul 29, 2011)

Since joining the site as a complete novice to reptiles I have recieved some 
fantastic advice from many people, thank you to everyone for your help.But the 
one person whos been a constant source of advice and whos opinion I value 
greatly is Farmas. He has always been willing to answer my endless frustrating 
questions.So thanx for the patience and the advice Josh.For this reason 
Farma is my true Herp hero


----------



## bucket (Jul 29, 2011)

I am a butler so harry butler the bare foot bushman is my


----------



## Slateman (Jul 30, 2011)

My hero is my wife. She have to live with me.


----------



## larks (Jul 30, 2011)

There has been 2 people who have always been a great help to me ever since I started keeping reptiles and are still today, that is Tim Mensforth and his better half Donna from URS. They have had a massive impact on the hobby that we know today.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 30, 2011)

John and George Cann (especially John) for allowing my mate and I to help out with the snake shows at La Perouse and inviting us into their homes on many occasions to view their collections and treating us like part of their families. Neville Burns for the good times we spent herping together as teenagers and times spent hanging out with his collection down the back shed in his folks place. Pete Rankin and Pete Harlow – a couple of really good mates during my uni years, with one particularly memorable field trip to western NSW. Eric Worrell for giving herpetology a profile in Australia and giving young herpers like myself access to brilliant published material and the animals he held at the ARP. Most important of all was my mum. She was not particularly fond of reptiles but she encouraged and supported my hobby none-the-less. Terry Reeves - herping buddy extraordinaire.

Blue


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 30, 2011)

There are some great people mentioned in here.... No matter how big or small a part each person plays in the bigger picture of the herp word, if they have helped and encouraged just one person to expand their knowledge and skills then they are well worth the praise they get...


----------



## jack (Jul 30, 2011)

-Peter said:


> I am going to add someone who has probably generated more debate in the Australian herp scene in the last ten years than anyone else. This man created a tool that many use but few claim to appreciate yet they always end up using it regularly. They make alternatives and disparage it but they come back to it. I am talkig about APS and Slateman. Probably the most used and maligned herp tool in Australia, love it or hate it your probably reading this now. Jan, take a bow, you too Adam.



have to agree with you there... changed your mind about sharing your opinion eh?


----------



## Colin (Jul 30, 2011)

I really dont have any herp heroes, but theres plenty of blokes that deserve a mention here, some I know and some I don't really know personally.. simon stone has always given me great advice and Id like to acknowledge that.. jamie stuart (pythoninfinite) for his contributions to the hobby over the years, tremain anderson for establishing the B&W jungles in the hobby I love so much and his platinum macs, bob withey, neville burns, gerry swan, rick shine, john weigal, graeme gow, peter krauss, glen shea, eric worrell, brian barnett, tim nias, hal cogger and the list goes on.. theres too many to name individually, so to all the people who have contributed to making the hobby something we all love and enjoy - thank you.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 30, 2011)

Graeme Gow RIP- always happy to help me or my students with anything herp.

and David Fleay- the last man in the universe to have a scar from a thylacine bite on his buttocks!!!!


----------



## FAY (Jul 30, 2011)

Also a hero for Garth was a school mate of Garth's (wherever he is today) Brian Clarke. He had a brother Ron. They started the peoples church in Gymea.
His family introduced Garth to the world of reptiles. We both used to travel on the old rail motor into the Royal National Park hundreds of times when we were school kids searching for that elusive reptile.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 30, 2011)

FAY said:


> We both used to travel on the old rail motor into the Royal National Park hundreds of times when we were school kids searching for that elusive reptile.


Wow! Now there is an unexpected trip down memory lane. I wonder how many here would struggle to remember the red rattlers, let alone “Change at Sutherland for all stations to Otford” via the rail motor. You really had to crank up the vocal cords if you wanted to have a conversation between stops. Waterfall was our most favoured hunting grounds, then the cliffs north of Otford, followed by Helensburgh with Kelly’s Creek. And all on a one shilling excursion ticket.

I hadn’t read many posts before I entered mine, but I did recall this before coming back and reading through the thread. As far as TV programs go, Vincent Seventy’s “Nature Walkabout” was an absolute must not miss and a real inspiration for me early on. There were others that followed, such as “In the Wild with Harry Butler” [and the overseas production of Marlon Perkin’s “Wild Kingdom”] that helped keep the appetite whetted.

In more recent years I had the privilege to work collaboratively with two exceptional gentlemen, who served to strengthen my rekindled interest and spur me on to greater things – Simon Ball and Jamie Stuart. They have written their own little bit of history, of which I am proud to have been a part.

Blue


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 30, 2011)

Well it is not really a person but the "noPhoto" list on AROD has certainly inspired me to go out photographing both in the past and more recently.


----------



## Wally (Jul 30, 2011)

My reptiles. For only biting me occasionally.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes I read this topic Peter. 
Thanks for comment. Most people know that my job is not to win popularity contest, just trying to stop few to spoil fun for many.
And thank you for teaching me how to handle elapids many years ago. 
You always was and will be great benefit for our herp community. I am glad to know Peter Buckley, fair and honest bloke.

I am also proud to be able to learn lot from Simon Stone.


----------



## FAY (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, a big pat on the back to Jan and Adam for starting up this forum so long ago now. This would be one of the most popular websites. Even before i became a moderator I only ever really enjoyed this website as I always felt comfortable here. A lot of people knock it but that is just a typical 'tall poppy syndrome'. I think it is fantastic that others have started up as you can NEVER get enough knowledge and it is great for the hobby.
Just for the record, NO member has EVER been banned for starting up their own website. It would be more about their behaviour!







-Peter said:


> I am going to add someone who has probably generated more debate in the Australian herp scene in the last ten years than anyone else. This man created a tool that many use but few claim to appreciate yet they always end up using it regularly. They make alternatives and disparage it but they come back to it. I am talkig about APS and Slateman. Probably the most used and maligned herp tool in Australia, love it or hate it your probably reading this now. Jan, take a bow, you too Adam.


----------



## mattG (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sure there's many more but here's a few herpers I look up2 & have learnt something from: Russell Grant, Brian Barnett, Rob McCleod, Martin Fingland, Ian Jenkins, Dave Ryan.


----------



## Slateman (Jul 31, 2011)

We are so lucky to have in Australia many many great and knowledgeable herp enthusiasts.


----------



## montay (Aug 4, 2011)

This is a tough one - there have been so many who have been so incredibly generous with their time and expertise ... for me, it has been:
Simon Stone; Michael Cermak; David Kirshner; Neville Burns and Gavin from 'Scales and Tails' at Prospect. Plus, so many others I have met in buying and selling of snakes over the years.


----------



## krusty (Aug 7, 2011)

I would have to say the 3 that i respect most in the herp world would be Brian Barnett,Roy Pails and Adam Elliot,A huge thanks for all the help over the years.keep up the great work.thanks again.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 7, 2011)

Ive seen his name a few times, but definitely have to give my shout-out to Simon Stone, aswell as his wife Diane, there blondie project is amazing, "pioneering" the albino darwin, aswell as answering alot of my questions to so, I dont think there are many people out there who care about snakes as much as them.

And of course the king of herps Steve Irwin.


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 8, 2011)

There are so many that inspired me.............. but above and beyond has to be Roy Pails, he had so much time and patience for me in my very early years.


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2011)

The man who got me SERIOUSLY into reptiles many many years ago, Mark OShea.


----------



## mungus (Aug 8, 2011)

Mum.
Nothing ever was a problem and welcomed what ever i bought home.
Fish, cats and dogs etc..............even my wife lol


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had the pleasure of becoming good friends with many of my 'Herp Heroes' during the last few years and particularly since we started publishing Scales & Tails Australia. To name them all would be too hard, but I do thank them all very much. Their friendship and continued support means so much to me. Here's just a few of them as there's far too many to name: Peter Krauss, Neville Burns, John Cann, Simon Stone, Brian Barnett, Anthony Stimson, Bob Irwin, just to name a few, but the two who I owe my involvement in this hobby to and who have helped me the most are my own sons: Troy & Denver Kuligowski. Denver, thank you for not leaving when I 'kicked' you and the Carpet Python out all those years ago, because that's where it all started, and both of you, thank you for helping me to overcome my fear. What a learning curve it's been since then.
cheers,
Joy


----------



## Deb64 (Aug 8, 2011)

Love your reply Joy..... Too funny at kicking Denver and his carpet out lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 11, 2011)

My true herper is celebrating his birthday today.

**** HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMIE ****


----------



## trader (Aug 11, 2011)

...Besides Brian Barnett, ...my 'herp hero' would also have to be my husband (who taught me how to run *'The HerpTrader' *website many yrs ago, when it began as a hobby for him but got too busy). 
I have been The HerpTrader now for 10yrs and enjoy it VERY much! 
I receive emails everyday from people who are thankful the HerpTrader website exists! So because it makes sooo many people happy it makes me very happy!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 11, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> My true herper is celebrating his birthday today.
> 
> **** HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMIE ****



Why thank you Kathy  63 & still smiling lol! I'm thinking I might take the bike down to Taree soon and have a swin & spa in their heated indoor aquatic centre - just a little b/day treat 

Talk soon, Jamie


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 26, 2011)

PilbaraPythons said:


> I should also mention Troy McNabb, the smartest reptile keeper I have ever met.



+1


----------



## Erebos (Aug 26, 2011)

Mr.Boyd said:


> +1


 
Hahaha y isn't it me mr Boyd your mine. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol


----------

